# Laufradsatz von EASTON XC ONE 26"



## moq (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo verkaufe hier einen Laufradsatz von EASTON Typ: XC ONE in der GR.26" der Satz hat unter 1000 km gelaufen es sind leichte Gebrauchspuren vorhanden, keine besonderen Kratzer oder grobe Beschädigungen. Er ist frisch nachzentriert vom Fachhändler. Der Satz kommt grad mal auf ca. 1600g Schnellspanner gehören auch mit zur Auktion  hier sind ein paar Angaben vom Hersteller   
Easton's Laufradsatz für Racer und Marathonisti! Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers: 799,95 Euro.

Felgen:	20 mm tiefe und 23 mm breite Easton Box-Type-Felgen, geöst, matt schwarz anodisiert, Disc only, geeignet für die Montage eines Tubeless-Convertible-Kits
Naben:	XC One mit doppeltgedichteten Industrielagern, 6-Loch Bremsscheibenaufnahmen nach
IS 2000 und doppelt gelagerten Aluminiumfreilauf
Speichen:	Hammerkopf - Sapim berührungslos gekreuzt, schwarz - VR 24 / HR 24
Technologie:	PHB
Reifenbreiten:	1.9 - 2.4"
Gewicht:	1590 g* (VR/HR: 712/878 g)

*(ca. Gewichtsangabe, versteht sich pro Laufradsatz, ohne Schnellspanner & ggf. ohne Felgenband)


http://www.ebay.de/itm/221194188847?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_500wt_1167


----------

